

Out Of The Blue, Instacolor Forced To Change Name By The “True” Color - palebluedot
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/22/out-of-the-blue-instacolor-forced-to-change-name-by-the-true-color/

======
wccrawford
Hm, yeah, that makes sense. They copied functionality and the name, and they
were asked not to. They complied.

... Slow news day?

------
bond
Does TC have any shares in Color Labs?

------
ristretto
good for instalook, at least they got some press. Now, that app, Color, what
does it do?

~~~
georgemcbay
Crashes, mostly.

